# Westin Kierland II exchange trading question



## skim118 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kierland has three seasons(Plat, Gold, Silver) in SVN.  

II on the other hand states that Kierland is red 1-52 like Westin Maui.  Is this unusual or fairly common ?

The reason I am asking is because we are trying to reserve an additional week in Kierland this summer using Worldmark points and it seems unfair that they want the same number of points as in peak season.

Sara


----------



## seenett (Feb 10, 2006)

This is very common - II uses different criteria than the developers.  Every II resort in the Phoenix area is "red" all year along (except for one that has 6 yellow weeks).  Even every Resort in Orlando is "red" all year long!

When developers set seasons, they are primarily concerned with maximizing their sales and avoiding vacant units. They can charge a premium for true high demand weeks, and heavily discount the lowest demand weeks.  This way everything is sold and every week is paying m/fs.

Since II is not concerned with sales and m/fs, and because they look at demand for a whole area rather than at one particular resort, they often have different color codes based on overall demand.

If you have to spend X number of Worldmark points for a summer "red" week, it does not seem "fair".  But the converse must also be true - you would need to spend the same number of Worldmark points to get a prime winter "red" week also, right?  It works out in the long run.


----------



## skim118 (Feb 10, 2006)

seenett said:
			
		

> If you have to spend X number of Worldmark points for a summer "red" week, it does not seem "fair".  But the converse must also be true - you would need to spend the same number of Worldmark points to get a prime winter "red" week also, right?  It works out in the long run.




Thank you Seenett,  for your clear explanation of II's rationale for defining  seasons vs SVN's.

I am not too sure the prime winter "red" weeks being cheaper argument though because I don't think SVN ever deposits such weeks in II.

Mind you I am still ecstatic at getting this Kierland unit(developer deposit) thru Worldmark.

Sara


----------



## Steve (Feb 10, 2006)

*Prime winter weeks currently sitting online at II*

There are several weeks at Westin Kierland Villas available right now for January 2007...including a couple of 2 bedrooms.  

Steve


----------

